# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  نصب کامپوننت بروی SSIS

## سید مسعود موحد

با سلام دوستان 
من قبلا در SQL Server 2008 R2 و Visual Studio 2008  یک کامپوننت نوشته بودم و بروی SSIS هم نصب کرده بودم 
حالا که میخوام بروی SQL 2014 و SSIS 2013 نصب کنم نصب نمیشود کامپایلر هم کرد ام با net 4  به بالا ولی بروی TOOL Box  نمی آید کسی کار کرده است تمام مراحلی هم که در اینترنت سرچ کردم انجام دادم ولی بازم نصب نمیشود حتی یک کامپوننت که در اینترنت پیدا نمودم با روشی که گفته شده بود بازم نصب نشد 
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
ایا خطایی میگیرید؟
بهتون خطایی میده که نمیذاره نصب کنید؟

----------

